# Stevens 311 sxs



## gcs (Nov 8, 2011)

I have a old 20ga Stevens sxs shotgun that I use for rabbit hunting. I would like to put a sling on it. The problem that I'm having is that I can't find anybody that has a clamp for a double barrel. Has anybody tried putting a sling on a double barrel shotgun? Any info. would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 8, 2011)

gcs said:


> I have a old 20ga Stevens sxs shotgun that I use for rabbit hunting. I would like to put a sling on it. The problem that I'm having is that I can't find anybody that has a clamp for a double barrel. Has anybody tried putting a sling on a double barrel shotgun? Any info. would be greatly appreciated.



You can't put a stud in the forearm?


----------



## gcs (Nov 8, 2011)

No, you can't put a stud in the forearm. I wish I could but the forearm just pops on and off. I know theres a clamp stud for a single barrel shotgun, I was wondering if anybody made something like that for a double barrel.


----------



## frankwright (Nov 8, 2011)

Uncle Mike's #UMK1491

Scroll way down the page:http://www.tjgeneralstore.com/shotgun_swivels.htm


----------



## gcs (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks for the info.  They look like they just might work.  I just ordered a set. Thanks again, Greg


----------



## gcs (Nov 10, 2011)

Well, it's just my luck. I checked my email to find that Uncle Mikes has discontinued that swivel #UMK 1491. Nobody has it in stock. Anybody have anymore ideas? Would a single barrel clamp swivel work on just one of the double barrels? Any info. would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Greg


----------



## jimkim (Nov 10, 2011)

Try this one. http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/grovtec-side-by-side-swivel-se.aspx?a=719042 I'd suggest using a milling machine, unless you want to build a jig.


----------



## gcs (Nov 10, 2011)

jimkim said:


> Try this one. http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/grovtec-side-by-side-swivel-se.aspx?a=719042 I'd suggest using a milling machine, unless you want to build a jig.



They had it instock! Thanks, Greg


----------



## gcs (Nov 22, 2011)

Ok, I received my swivel studs #UMK 1491 from uncle mikes. I took them to a local gunsmith to get him to install them. He kinda talked me out of installing them. He said he wouldn't recommend using them because the screws would become lose or fall out when used much at all. I thought I could use loctite on the threads and solve the problem with them coming lose. Before I do anything I just want a little more input on installing these swivels. Has anybody used these swivels and if so, have you had any problem with them? Thanks, Greg


----------



## SGaither (Nov 22, 2011)

Could the smith do a cold solder on the swivel base between the two barrels?


----------



## gcs (Nov 23, 2011)

SGaither said:


> Could the smith do a cold solder on the swivel base between the two barrels?



He told me that soldering it on was an option but I would have to reblue.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Nov 26, 2011)

Make a sling with a loop at one end that snugly slides over the barrels.
The midrib on a sxs is thin and if it was not designed to have a sling stud it may pull away from the barrels.
The barrel/rib connection is usually soldered when built and any heat or soldering done can degrade the bond if not done by a well trained oldschool shotgun restorer.


----------



## frankwright (Nov 27, 2011)

Clean the threads, loctite them and check them occasionally.


----------



## IMAPEOPLEPERSON (Dec 3, 2011)

I like the sling idea beter too. Seems like some nice leather person would would have an idea or two about a sling that mounts over the barrels and is still useable and sturdy without attaching anything to the rib.


----------



## frankwright (Dec 3, 2011)

There are all kinds of slip on nylon and leather shotgun slings if you want to go that way.

One example:http://www.cabelas.com/product/Shoo...dNav&WTz_stype=GNU&WTz_l=Unknown;cat104579280


----------



## gcs (Dec 5, 2011)

I got the uncle mikes swivel stud installed. I think it's going to work just fine. I put loctite on the threads when I installed it also.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Dec 5, 2011)

If the LocTite doesnt hold...Butter the threads up with some JB Weld...snug it back up...It will be there until all the cows come home!

Had a buddy of mine patch a hole in the top of a piston of a 292 Chevy truck motor...Drove the dang thang for 15K before he had to do it agian....LOL...JB Weld is some good stuff ...will fix almost anything...


----------

